# I'm not saying "Hello" too :P



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi!

My name is Mark, I'm a trumpet and flugelhorn player by heart and play piano as well. My interests range from Bach to Basie, from Baroque to Dixieland, all depending on my mood and emotional state. I've played a lot of different styles in a variety of (symphonic) orchestra's, ensembles, latin- and big bands. I've conducted a few of those too, which was humbling and very valuable! Did a few professional recordings as a player (symphony) and played on a few radio shows (jazz/big band). All these experiences, including hundreds of gigs, is valuable beyond words and a major part of my life.

Ultimately I want to learn all as many instruments and styles myself, but as I'm not planning on becoming a 1000 years old, that's going to be an issue  So, that eventually led me to orchestrating with virtual instruments and off course: here!

I'm currently on a sort of medieval/renaissance binge, so listening to a lot of harpsicords, recorders, lutes and the like.

As a lurker I have learned a lot already and now I've joined, hope to interact more with this community. I'm enamored with the VSL Synchron products and use those together with some BBO, Fluffy Audio, Audio Modelling and too many piano libraries to count mostly. Haven't published something yet, but will do in the coming months.

Hope to talk to some of you soon.

Mark


----------



## aurorajones (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Mark,
The trumpet is one of my favorite instruments to play on VST! If I ever try to learn a physical wind instrument it will be a trumpet. I can’t wait to see what you make.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

aurorajones said:


> Hi Mark,
> The trumpet is one of my favorite instruments to play on VST! If I ever try to learn a physical wind instrument it will be a trumpet. I can’t wait to see what you make.



Thank you @aurorajones ! It is a slow process, learning a new instrument, but I think it's worth all the effort in the end! If you ever do start and need help, let me know!


----------



## I like music (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> harpsicords



Evil, vomit-inducing instrument.




Marcus Millfield said:


> trumpet and flugelhorn



That's more like it.



Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm enamored with the VSL Synchron products and use those together with some BBO, Fluffy Audio, Audio Modelling and too many piano libraries to count mostly.



Welcome, and I look forward to hearing your opinion on a lot of the virtual instruments we talk about on here, given your pro background. Be careful though, because what happens on VI-Control is that you come here with 0-5 libraries, and you leave with 25-30 libraries.

Just kidding. You never leave.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

I like music said:


> Evil, vomit-inducing instrument.



Why is that? Just curious?




I like music said:


> Welcome, and I look forward to hearing your opinion on a lot of the virtual instruments we talk about on here, given your pro background. Be careful though, because what happens on VI-Control is that you come here with 0-5 libraries, and you leave with 25-30 libraries.
> 
> Just kidding. You never leave.



Thank you and you give me way too much credit. I'm not a pro in the sense that I make little money out of this. I mostly play because I love too and only got paid for a few gigs and work as a conductor. I did teach trumpet a few years and one of my students even is a pro now. It's a tough business with little margins to pay for actual musicianship, alas.

But, I do have a strong opinion, especially about brass libraries, so I may hop in and share a few thoughts about them.

Mark


----------



## I like music (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Why is that? Just curious?


Hehe. I just can't get on with the harpsichord. I want to, because it has such a unique sound. Something about it though makes my skin crawl.


Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm not a pro in the sense that I make little money out of this



But you've played and recorded actual music, which puts you way ahead of 99.9% of people in this world. I wish I had that background.

I'm currently loving Infinite Brass. Solos in particular, and the expression you can get on the trumpet. Also thinking of getting SM Brass. Yes please, share away. Would love to hear your music and your opinions on brass libraries too!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

I like music said:


> Hehe. I just can't get on with the harpsichord. I want to, because it has such a unique sound. Something about it though makes my skin crawl.



Hehe, I get that. I need to be in the mood for it too. It does get a bit annoying after a while, all that clanging!




I like music said:


> But you've played and recorded actual music, which puts you way ahead of 99.9% of people in this world. I wish I had that background.



Good point... although many people here are probably better musicians than I am.



I like music said:


> I'm currently loving Infinite Brass. Solos in particular, and the expression you can get on the trumpet. Also thinking of getting SM Brass. Yes please, share away. Would love to hear your music and your opinions on brass libraries too!



I listened to Infinite Brass and liked what I heard. I know of SM brass.

The thing that's hard to master when playing the trumpet, is your attack/articulation and clear, full high notes. These things take years of study to get of consistent quality and it is these points where libraries fail mostly, in my opinion. The ones that do have good attack, sound mostly artificial. High notes rarely sound full, mostly thin, nasal or worse: very out-of-tune. And there is attack... well, you can guess what's up with those as this forum is full of topics about articulation.

One library that really peaked my interest is Birth of the Trumpet by Straight Ahead Sampling (link). Now that seems to do a lot of things right. It's more for jazzy stuff, but the demos sound really good. Probably will get that one.

Mark


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Mark! Welcome here. Harpsichords are perfectly fine instruments


----------



## d.healey (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

This is more what I was referring to


----------



## I like music (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> The thing that's hard to master when playing the trumpet, is your attack/articulation and clear, full high notes. These things take years of study to get of consistent quality and it is these points where libraries fail mostly, in my opinion. The ones that do have good attack, sound mostly artificial. High notes rarely sound full, mostly thin, nasal or worse: very out-of-tune. And there is attack... well, you can guess what's up with those as this forum is full of topics about articulation.
> 
> One library that really peaked my interest is Birth of the Trumpet by Straight Ahead Sampling (link). Now that seems to do a lot of things right. It's more for jazzy stuff, but the demos sound really good. Probably will get that one.



While I know next to nothing about trumpets (despite spending a lot of time listening to them, and checking out YT videos on them) I can tell what you mean about the attack. And Birth of the Trumpet does sound pretty damn good, esp in this department. Anyhow, welcome and see you around on the board, as long as you don't bring the harpsichord with you!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

I like music said:


> While I know next to nothing about trumpets (despite spending a lot of time listening to them, and checking out YT videos on them) I can tell what you mean about the attack. And Birth of the Trumpet does sound pretty damn good, esp in this department. Anyhow, welcome and see you around on the board, as long as you don't bring the harpsichord with you!


Thanks you too for the "chat" and welcome! I'll leave the devilish machine at home


----------



## d.healey (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

How come a trumpeters topic suddenly is all about my "dismal taste" for the harpsichord?


----------



## stigc56 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi!
I suppose I know you already!
Velkommen!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> How come a trumpeters topic suddenly is all about my "dismal taste" for the harpsichord?


Welcome to VI-C, where the taking-out-of-context of ANYTHING TRIVIAL has really evolved to next-level heights


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

stigc56 said:


> Hi!
> I suppose I know you already!
> Velkommen!


Tusen takk!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Welcome to VI-C, where the taking-out-of-context of ANYTHING TRIVIAL has really evolved to next-level heights


Well, at least we're evolving!


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 25, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> This is more what I was referring to



The father still rules, doesn't he?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> The father still rules, doesn't he?


It never gets old.


----------



## Anton K (Nov 26, 2020)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Mark, I'm a trumpet and flugelhorn player by heart and play piano as well. ...
> 
> ...



Hi, Mark, 
so it seems your musical horizon is quite wide  
It will be interesting to see, where your journey with samples will lead you. 

By chance you start here at the same time as me, having a background as a player with real instruments as well (piano, organ, a little bit harpsichord as continuo instrument).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2020)

Anton K said:


> By chance you start here at the same time as me, having a background as a player with real instruments as well (piano, organ, a little bit harpsichord as continuo instrument).



Welcome then! I dabbled with playing organ as well. I actually have a Hammond clone, but after a year or so got so fed up with the sound and instrument that it now sits in the attic. I plan on selling it tbh and concentrate on the rest.


----------

